# Mi mamá es chef (pronombres posesivos)



## Suikasandia

Soy de los EEUU y vivo en México, y he notado que aquí se tiende a decir "mi papá" "mi hermana" "mi tía" etc. cuando en inglés diríamos "our dad," "our sister," "our aunt" si estamos juntos con otros miembros de la familia.
Por ejemplo, imagina que dos hermanas están hablando con un amigo, y una de ellas dice "Mi mamá es chef". En inglés sería mucho más común decir "Our mom is a chef."
Me pregunto si esto es común en otros países hispanohablantes, y si otra gente ha notado esta diferencia entre el inglés y el español.
Parece ser algo insignificante, y tal vez lo es, pero siempre me ha llamado la atención.


----------



## temnix

Realmente, si algunos niños Americanos o Britanicos solo quieren referirse a su padre, normalmente dicen "dad", sin pronombres. Sería bastante extraño decir "our dad" entre ellos, a menos que son extraterrestres en pieles humanas planeando matar y reemplazar a todos los miembros de esta familia uno a uno.  Por supuesto, pueden decir "our dad" si estan discutiendo lo _como _su padre (en esta capacidad).


----------



## Suikasandia

temnix said:


> Realmente, si algunos niños Americanos o Britanicos solo quieren referirse a su padre, normalmente dicen "dad", sin pronombres. Sería bastante extraño decir "our dad" entre ellos, a menos que son extraterrestres en pieles humanas planeando matar y reemplazar a todos los miembros de esta familia uno a uno.  Por supuesto, pueden decir "our dad" si estan discutiendo lo _como _su padre (en esta capacidad).



Hola temnix, sí, a eso me refería - cuando están discutiéndolo _como_ su padre, como en mi ejemplo de dos hermanas hablando con un amigo (que no es familiar). Pero más de lo que diría alguien en inglés lo que me interesa es lo que dicen en español y si es común en otros países dónde hablan español decir "mi mamá" en vez de "nuestra mamá" etc.


----------



## purasbabosadas

It's used that way between people from Honduras.My friend asked his sister if their mom called and said:"¿No llamó("habló"?)mi mami?"


----------



## temnix

purasbabosadas said:


> It's used that way between people from Honduras.My friend asked his sister if their mom called and said:"¿No llamó("habló"?)mi mami?"



Era ella su hermana o media hermana?


----------



## purasbabosadas

temnix said:


> Era ella su hermana o media hermana?


Ambos tienen la misma mamá y papá.


----------



## Doraemon-

Si solo estás entre hermanos, o en general gente que comparta el mismo vínculo familiar, hablando entre ellos, no usaríamos ni uno ni otro (ni "mi", ni "nuestro"): "Mamá es chef", "[el] papá está cocinando", "La tía vendrá a cenar", etc.
Si no, si se habla a un tercero, dependerá de si hablas en tu nombre o en nombre de varios, eso ya va según el contexto y de lo que tenga en ese momento el hablante en su cabeza.


----------



## Suikasandia

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas! That was helpful to hear about Honduras, @purasbabosadas .


----------



## purasbabosadas

Por si te sirve de algo,había otro hilo en donde se habló del mismo tema.No lo encuentro ahora,pero me acuerdo de haber leído que en algunos países como Perú o Colombia también se oye lo de "mi mamá" entre hermanos.


----------



## Graciela J

Esto se usaba también en inglés hace tiempo. Este es un fragmento de Pride and Prejudice de Jane Austen; Elizabeth y Jane tienen los mismos padre y madre (y el mismo tío):

_Elizabeth, as she affectionately embraced her, whilst tears filled the eyes of both, lost not a moment in asking whether anything had been heard of the fugitives._

_“Not yet,” replied Jane. “But now that my dear uncle is come, I hope everything will be well.”

“Is my father in town?”

“Yes, he went on Tuesday, as I wrote you word.”

[...]

“And my mother—how is she? How are you all?”

“My mother is tolerably well, I trust; though her spirits are greatly shaken.”_


----------



## Suikasandia

Super interesante @Graciela J ! Muchas gracias por el ejemplo. Había olvidado que así se usan los pronombres en Pride and Prejudice!


----------



## gengo

Suikasandia said:


> Soy de los EEUU y vivo en México, y he notado que aquí se tiende a decir "mi papá" "mi hermana" "mi tía" etc. cuando en inglés diríamos "our dad," "our sister," "our aunt" si estamos juntos con otros miembros de la familia.



Have you asked people where you live about this?  Do they say that it is prevalent throughout Mexico or just in your area?  I also wonder if it is something that would be said by both sexes and by people of all ages.  It sort of sounds like something girls would say, but I could be wrong.

I used to live with a family in Mexico (for just a few months), and don't recall noticing this, but of course it's possible that it just never came up.

By the way, judging from your user name, you must really love watermelon/suika/sandía!


----------



## Rodal

Mamá y papá, muy común y es el equivalente a mom and dad. También mami y papi.
Más formal es madre y padre (mother and father).


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> Mamá y papá, muy común y es el equivalente a mom and dad. También mami y papi.
> Más formal es madre y padre (mother and father).



The OP is asking not about the nouns, but the possessive pronouns.


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> The OP is asking not about the nouns, but the possessive pronouns.


Tienes Razón no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora que lo mencionas; gracias; sí es más común decir mi mamá que nuestra mamá  dado el caso al menos que estuviesen presentes los hermanos.


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> sí es más común decir mi mamá que nuestra mamá  dado el caso al menos que estuviesen presentes los hermanos.



That is exactly the situation the OP is discussing:  "...imagina que dos hermanas están hablando con un amigo..."


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> That is exactly the situation the OP is discussing:  "...imagina que dos hermanas están hablando con un amigo..."



No lo veo diferente en español, el pronombre posesivo plural está para eso, en ejemplo del OP diría "*nuestro* papá/mamá/viejo/vieja..."


----------



## samz3

Hola a todos, soy Nuevo en el foro pero los he estado leyendo por una semana. 

En mi variedad de español (México) usamos esto todo el tiempo, estén presentes o no nuestros hermanos, incluso hablando directamente con ellos o con amigos, familiars o extraños.

Ejemplo, (yo hablando con mi hermano por teléfono):

"Mi mama dice que mi papa va a pasar por tí en una hora."

Esto es muy común en todo México.


----------



## Rodal

samz3 said:


> Hola a todos, soy Nuevo en el foro pero los he estado leyendo por una semana.
> 
> En mi variedad de español (México) usamos esto todo el tiempo, estén presentes o no nuestros hermanos, incluso hablando directamente con ellos o con amigos, familiars o extraños.
> 
> Ejemplo, (yo hablando con mi hermano por teléfono):
> 
> "Mi mama dice que mi papa va a pasar por tí en una hora."
> 
> Esto es muy común en todo México.



En este caso (conversación entre hermanos) usamos los artículos definidos, el papá dijo.../ la mamá dijo... 
En inglés se omite el artículo y solo se dice:  mom said... / dad said....

Si mi hermano me llamase y me dijera: "mi mamá quiere que vayas a verla" ~yo le respondería: " ¿hablas de la mamá o tienes otra madre"?


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> Si mi hermano me llamase y me dijera: "mi mamá quiere que vayas a verla" ~yo le respondería: " ¿hablas de la mamá o tienes otra madre"?





I said above that I hadn't heard this usage in Mexico, but reading through this thread has jogged my memory, and I do sort of recall hearing Mexicans use this, and thinking that it sounded odd to me.


----------



## samz3

"Si mi hermano me llamase y me dijera: "mi mamá quiere que vayas a verla" ~yo le respondería: " ¿hablas de la mamá o tienes otra madre"?"


Interesante. Lo que son las cosas, si mi hermano me llamara y dijera "la mamá quiere que vayas a verla" yo le respondería ~ ¿La mamá de quién?   Saludos.


----------



## gengo

samz3 said:


> "Si mi hermano me llamase y me dijera: "mi mamá quiere que vayas a verla" ~yo le respondería: " ¿hablas de la mamá o tienes otra madre"?"
> 
> 
> Interesante. Lo que son las cosas, si mi hermano me llamara y dijera "la mama quiere que vayas a verla" yo le respondería ~ ¿La mama de quién?   Saludos.



Just to be clear, would neither of you simply use "mamá" here, as we would use "mom" in English?  That is, when siblings are talking and one refers to their shared parent, we always say just "mom/dad."  We also use one of those words when talking to the other parent.

Ex.
(If I am talking to my mother, or to a sibling)
Did dad tell you about the car?


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> Just to be clear, would neither of you simply use "mamá" here, as we would use "mom" in English?  That is, when siblings are talking and one refers to their shared parent, we always say just "mom/dad."  We also use one of those words when talking to the other parent.
> 
> Ex.
> (If I am talking to my mother, or to a sibling)
> Did dad tell you about the car?



Sí, también se usa mamá y papá sin el artículo (igual que en inglés) porque se entiende de quién se está hablando.
Sobre todo en familias grandes donde Papá y Mamá se conviertenen nombres propios.

Papá no quiere que vaya al baile sola,
~¿Y qué dice mamá?
Dice que sólo me deja ir si tú vas conmigo.


----------



## samz3

gengo said:


> Just to be clear, would neither of you simply use "mamá" here, as we would use "mom" in English?  That is, when siblings are talking and one refers to their shared parent, we always say just "mom/dad."  We also use one of those words when talking to the other parent.
> 
> Ex.
> (If I am talking to my mother, or to a sibling)
> Did dad tell you about the car?




We actually do say "mamá" and "papá" as you would in English but it does sound pretentious in Spanish (México), people will make fun of you if you talk like that and you are middle or lower class.


----------



## Suikasandia

Muchísimas gracias @Rodal y @samz3 ! Además de hacerme reír, fueron super instructivas sus respuestas!

P.S. @gengo Thanks for asking a bunch of follow-up questions! And yes, watermelon is the best!!  It's so cool that you know both words!


----------



## Kcris

Suikasandia said:


> Soy de los EEUU y vivo en México, y he notado que aquí se tiende a decir "mi papá" "mi hermana" "mi tía" etc. cuando en inglés diríamos "our dad," "our sister," "our aunt" si estamos juntos con otros miembros de la familia.
> Por ejemplo, imagina que dos hermanas están hablando con un amigo, y una de ellas dice "Mi mamá es chef". En inglés sería mucho más común decir "Our mom is a chef."
> Me pregunto si esto es común en otros países hispanohablantes, y si otra gente ha notado esta diferencia entre el inglés y el español.
> Parece ser algo insignificante, y tal vez lo es, pero siempre me ha llamado la atención.


Sí, Suikasandia, esa diferencia que mencionas es muy notoria, como bien dices.
Al menos, por estos lados donde manda el español chileno (aún), se utiliza "mi mamá/papá" a todo nivel, ya sea etario o socioeconómico.
La forma "nuestro papá/mamá", practicamente no se usa; en cambio, "nuestro padre/madre" sólo se deja para acontecimientos extremadamente formales: discursos, despedidas, etc.


----------



## Magazine

As a matter of fact, in Andalucía over here in Spain you  can often hear that , too.

first time I heard this I was rather surprised. There were two siblings talking, and they both said: mi padre, mi madre, ( seldom used in Madrid: mi mamá, mi papá)

I don't use that "formula". If I am talking in my siblings' presence, I say nuestro padre, nuestros padres, nuestra madre.

Of course, soon we won't be allowed to say "nuestros padres", we will always have to say : nuestro padre y nuestra madre


----------



## franzjekill

Cuando hablo con mi hermano sobre mis padres jamás uso el posesivo, tal comenta samz3 se prestaría para chiste. Lo curioso es recién ser consciente que la eliminación del determinante funciona con "mamá" o "papá", pero no con "madre" o con "padre". Un "¿Madre ya vino?"  me haría acordar a las películas de antaño del Oeste, en las que en los doblajes (caricaturescos, por cierto) hacían hablar a los nativos norteamericanos así.


----------

